# Where to use the monoblocks?



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have four of the Marantz MA500 monoblock amps (125W RMS at 8Ω) arriving next week and I would like some advice on how to integrate them into my system (see below).

My thoughts are to use one on each of the fronts and one on the center leaving one spare.

I could bridge two for each front though that would give an output of 350W RMS at 8Ω which is more than the fronts can handle though it is unlikely I would be banging out music at a volume that needs even 200W.

I could just hook up the fronts and sell the other pair if the center doesn't need one.

I appreciate your advice.

Pair of Polk Monitor 70's (Cherry - very pretty - arrived today )
Polk CS2 Center (Cherry - probably very pretty too - arriving tomorrow)
Pair of Athena LS300 (surround)
Epik Valor Subwoofer
Yamaha Rx-V663 Receiver
Four of Marantz MA500 monoblock amps (arriving next week)
Oppo BDP83
Pioneer KRP500M Kuro 50"


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

3 for LCRs leaving a spare sounds like best use to me


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes I agree with Brad, best use would be the front 3 speakers and use your AVR to power the rears, the front 3 are the most important and it would be wise to keep them all the same.


----------



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me.

Thank you, Chaps.

Now I am off to make sure I am not going to overload the circuit; got some mathematics to do!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I'd have to agree with the others, unless you could get a 5th...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

nova said:


> I think I'd have to agree with the others, unless you could get a 5th...


I have been thinking of going with Mono blocks on my front 3 speakers, but the ones I want cost serious $$$ which I do not have atm


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I used to have some Marantz MA-700's. I loved them. Monoblocks are quite handy as you can use short Speaker Cable Runs while using long Interconnects and place them adjacent to the Speaker.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

fitzwaddle said:


> 3 for LCRs leaving a spare sounds like best use to me


+1 or 2 or 3 to the others suggestions.:T


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Moggi,
Congrats on the Marantz monoblocks! You snatched Seth's eh?



recruit said:


> I have been thinking of going with Mono blocks on my front 3 speakers, but the ones I want cost serious $$$ which I do not have atm


John,
Mind if I ask you what monoblocks you are looking at? What are your criteria for selecting monos. Thanks.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> I used to have some Marantz MA-700's. I loved them. Monoblocks are quite handy as you can use short Speaker Cable Runs while using long Interconnects and place them adjacent to the Speaker.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hey JJ,

I am still on my hunt for that elusive Aragon amp!

Just curious, what are the advantages of using shorter speaker cables and longer ICs over the combination of longer speaker cables and shorter ICs?

J


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

q2bon2b said:


> John,
> Mind if I ask you what monoblocks you are looking at? What are your criteria for selecting monos. Thanks.


It is the new Cyrus Mono blocks x300, why>? because I love Cyrus kit and they have incredible power and produce alot of current, over 85amps so can really drive any speaker quite easily and my system is edging more and more to Hi Fi, the X300's are rated to be very very good and I know Cyrus and Arcam kit work well with ProAc's but at £2500 each they would set me back approx £7500 just for the front 3 speakers :yikes:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Audiogon has 2 Aragon Amplifiers from the Golden Era a uber rare 8008x5 and an 8008x3. The listing for the 8008x5 is kinda high, but perhaps the price is negotiable. It is an Amplifier that is super rare on the Used Market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

q2bon2b said:


> Moggi,
> Congrats on the Marantz monoblocks! You snatched Seth's eh?
> 
> .......


Yes and the thought is that if I enjoy the performance I could maybe pick up a fifth one at some point (when funds allow) or alternatively keep the spare as a backup or simply sell it.

Seth was great to deal with by the way :clap:


----------

